# Which natural disaster are you most prepared for?



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Which natural disaster are YOU most prepared for? 

In what way? What if you had to evacuate? How long could you make it if you had to leave most of your preps behind?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Being located on the gulf coast I am most prepared for Hurricanes and it's associated effects, everything from flooding to lights out. Harvey blew through here a year ago and I came through without a hiccup. It was nice not having to rush to the store for anything before the storm came in. I fired up the generator just to make sure it was functioning, opened up a cold beer and watched rain. In 4 days of steady downpour we got 35" at my house and not one issue. Not to say the city didn't flood, It did, but I am on high ground and was never threatened. Hell, I didn't even run out of beer. :devil:


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

tornadoes around here are the biggest worry and the worst possible natural disaster >>> but the not much to prep for >>> it's a crossover deal from the other SHTFs really ....


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

Living in Tornado Alley, at least half the homes have basements. Many of these are old homes that can flood easily when more than 3" of rain fall in a short period. All our preps are in water tight containers. If we had to bug out, I have a small enclosed trailer we use for camping. It's wired for solar now. We could have it loaded and be down the road in a few hours. However at this point in time, we don't have a location to go to if such a thing were to happen, but a spot 45 minutes away if we could stay local.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

In reality, an F5 redhead. In my life, that's a real concern.

But the serious answer is that I live at the tail end of "tornado alley." So I'd have to guess things like straight line winds, downpours leading to flooding, and housing damage.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Hurricanes. I have everything from duct tape to MRE's. I do need a generator though.. Keep blowing it off. 
One thing I did see allot of people use was a chain saw. Lots of trees, maybe need one of those too.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Here in the SW desert, I worry about anything that can cut off the flow of water. I don't have a dedicated rain water collection system yet, but I am amazed at how much
I can collect off the roof into containers. My wife and I have multiple containers out so we can use rain water rather than city water on our plants and garden. A blackout 
or even a local outage can and will shut down the flow of water in minutes. My area doesn't use regular water towers. We have ground based water storage tanks (biggest 
I've seen are probably about 50,000 gallons). These tanks get their water from the city system. Each local tank (probably 1 for each sub-division) has a pump that takes 
water out of the big tank, pressurizes it to 125 PSI, stores in 500-1000 pressure tanks and sends it to the individual home/business. We had a local power failure at about 
4:00 AM. When I got up to make coffee at 6:00, the power was still off so I was going to make coffee on the stove. Tried the faucet and NO WATER. Everyone that got up 
before me, flushed toilets and took showers consumed the water in the small pressure tanks. I didn't want to use all the ice in the fridge, so I got some water from the 
bottom of the hot water heater in a 5 gallon pail for the coffee, and toilets.
So I now have 260 gallon emergency tank, the 50 gallon hot water heater, I keep 6-12 gallons jugs of water on hand. I have a couple of Water Bobs just in case I can get 
to the water in the pipes first. Thru Google Earth, I have mapped out wear every pool in a 3 block circle. The big tank in the hills above me would only be useful if my 
vehicle is ok.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Personally I am not "most" prepared for any one disaster. I try to prepare for any and all. That being said my biggest concern where I live would be earthquake. Aside from something falling on me or a freeway overpass crumbling beneath me I think I am well enough prepared to survive most any earthquake and its aftermath.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hurricanes and ice storms. They are similar in that the problems will be damage from breaking trees and power outage. Generator, chainsaw, propane tanks, stored food and an IBC tote to store 200 gallons of water before an event.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I live on the water in Sandy Land.
My only fear is my hip waders are't tall enough and Mish becomes my next door neighbor...Now that she is studying Psychology.
View attachment 81363


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Not fully prepared for anything, I do have the basics, but can’t predict the senerio.....


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

As a life long Floridian, 60+ years, my wife and I are prepared for hurricanes.
If there is a high Cat One or bigger forecast for a direct hit, we will leave. However, there has not been a direct hit in our area since 1960.
We have a large horse trailer with living quarters that hooks to the wife's diesel pickup, and a small travel trailer that hooks to mine. Load up the horses, dogs, and us and we can be gone in an hour or two. The chickens will be left to hunker down.

Irma last year was not forecast to hit us, so I went to my Army reunion which was already paid for and planned. Irma hit while I was in Kansas City, wife and animals rode it out alone. Irma travelled up the whole state before it got to us, but was still a Cat One with 80+ MPH winds when she blew thru Ye Olde Homestead, taking a fair amount of our roof shingle with her when she left.
I got back the day after she passed thru, generator started on second pull, chainsaw too. We had electricity, got trees off the fence and one gate, put tarps on the roof, and had live updates via HAM radio.

Folks, if you have generators, chainsaws, and the like, DO NOT leave ethanol gasoline in them. Not if you want them to run when you desperately need them.
Several years ago I began running all my small engines on 89 octane non-ethanol gasoline and clogged carburetors and dissolved fuel lines are a problem of the past.
10% ethanol gas begins to degrade within 30 days, so keeping four or five 5-gallon cans filled for emergency use can be counter productive.
I keep 25 gallons of gas on hand during hurricane season, June 1 thru November 30. It is the above mentioned 89 oct non-ethanol treated with Sea Foam and also Star Tron Enzyme Fuel Treatment.

Living in the rural sub tropics, I also have on hand several axes, a hatchet, a brush axe, 4 or 5 machetes, and a couple bow saws just for every day use along with the Husqvarna chain saw and a gas powered trimer/brush cutter. In the aftermath of a tropical storm, named hurricane or just garden variety storm, I'm ready. Don't forget to add a come-along to your supplies. 

After the tropical storms of 2004 and 2005 turned our road and property into a mud pit, when we got new trucks, both the wife's and mine are 4X4. I have a variety of towing chains, load chains and binders, and such from my days in the trucking biz.

Other than that, just years of accumulating hand tools, power tools, and farming tools. Heck, I've even got two pallet jacks out in the barn. Just in case I ever need one. They were being thrown out, and were still serviceable, so they went home with me.:tango_face_smile:


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

The concern here is the Big earthquake, they thinks there's a 10% chance we'll get it in the next 50 years. I only have to worry about it for about the next 30 years, after that, I won't be here to care
I've rode out 3 noteable quakes, 2 of which I remember, the last one "01" was .1 mag. bigger than the "94" Northridge quake in Cali. and we only had minor damage that time, but that was that time.

The non armagedom prep is for winter. Go ahead laugh it up, but unless you've lived around the Puget Sound thru one of our little snow storms, you don't know what 6" of wet sloppy snow and hills can do when just walking to the corner store. We don't get that compact snow and ice, we get frozen slush and skating rinks for intersections, yes I have driven in snow east of the Cascades, piece of pie. Around here, if you're not going up a hill, you're going down one.
There have been a few that have shut down cities, 10's of thousands of cars abandoned where they last stopped. I knew sheeple that had a 3-6 mile walk home and it took them 4-8 hrs.
None have stopped me, not even in my RWD rigs, you just have to actually know how to drive, use that gray lump in your skull, and a basic understanding of gravity, and no, your FWD car won't make it up there, that's why you're still at the bottom, stuck.
We're in a pretty good place for electricity, underground power lines to the apt. complex and right next to the substation. We're one of the last to lose power and if we do, one of the trunk lines is down and that is what the utility company is going to fix first. In 5 year here we've lost power once for 3 hours, just a walk in the park, but it's gone out around us a few times.


So in short, I could end up roughing it for a night with my GHB, unless we get the big earthquake at the same time, then maybe a bit longer, we've always got at least a week's worth of food and water here, and we both drive 4x4's.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Winter. Happens every year so we have down to a science.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good Querstion @Cricket

I suppose I am best prepared to eliminate dipwads, douchebags and scumbags who stumple upon Slippy Lodge with ill-intent.

But, inclement weather (hurricanes/tropical storms, ice storms), economic disaster and long term illness/job/income loss are probably taken care of...


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

Tornado's. In which i got a friendly reminder in2016,to how distructive thet can be.we didn't get hit by it.but saw the defestaion they can do.then there's wildfires.especially during a drought.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Being located on the gulf coast I am most prepared for Hurricanes and it's associated effects, everything from flooding to lights out. Harvey blew through here a year ago and I came through without a hiccup. It was nice not having to rush to the store for anything before the storm came in. I fired up the generator just to make sure it was functioning, opened up a cold beer and watched rain. In 4 days of steady downpour we got 35" at my house and not one issue. Not to say the city didn't flood, It did, but I am on high ground and was never threatened. Hell, I didn't even run out of beer. :devil:


When I need beer I'll be visiting! 

I'm very near the coast. 53" of rain via Harvey and didn't flood (but it did come to within an inch of flooding!). Hurricanes and flooding are the major threat here.

Can't post the pic but just before Harvey hit we went to the grocery store for supplies.... Wine. I took a pic of empty shelves in the store then took on of my wife loading up with wine and on a very full liquor isle. I sent this to my relatives to let them know we were ready.


----------



## Prepper Vince (Jul 31, 2018)

I'm set for natural stuff. 
Fires, Earthquakes, floods. Power outages too (not natural I know).

Not ready for nukes/biological wars. Stuff like that I wouldn't really want to live past if I was affected permanently. Such as being a Veggie, missing all limbs, or turning in to a ghoul haha.
Tornados/Hurricanes would wreck me however.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Prepper Vince said:


> I'm set for natural stuff.
> Fires, Earthquakes, floods. Power outages too (not natural I know).
> 
> Not ready for nukes/biological wars. Stuff like that I wouldn't really want to live past if I was affected permanently. Such as being a Veggie, missing all limbs, or turning in to a ghoul haha.
> Tornados/Hurricanes would wreck me however.


but don't confuse biological warfare with a pandemic >>> even the veteran preppers tend to lump them together ... same same with nuke/rad prepping >>>> not preparing for a radiation/fallout event is a mistake ....


----------



## Prepper Vince (Jul 31, 2018)

Illini Warrior said:


> but don't confuse biological warfare with a pandemic >>> even the veteran preppers tend to lump them together ... same same with nuke/rad prepping >>>> not preparing for a radiation/fallout event is a mistake ....


Biological warfare. No way, nerve gas or some other chemical agent; I would be easy pickin's. Pandemic would be hell. I have PPE for these; Layman's terms Gowns, Gloves, Masks, Wipes, et cetera. 
As for nukes and radiation. I would like to have a bunker now, but that's just not feasible.

Preparing for WROL right now. Power outages and natural disasters I see more imminent.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Tornadoes and earthquakes are our biggest concern's here and I feel confident that I could make it for a stretch after one hits. I know for sure that I'm ready for water main breaks, we've had 2 in the last year, and both times people where fighting over bottled water and gallon jugs at the stores. I just went out to the garage and pulled what I thought I would need.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Earthquakes, civil unrest, volcanoes, food shortages, Water contamination are some major ones I prepare for.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Snow and ice storms.

I can not really leave in the event of one of those. But we keep extra fire wood, candles, the pantry full, camp fuel those kind of things.


----------



## woodchipper518 (May 9, 2016)

Tornado. The one thing I have for tornado is a couple of massive tarps and wood strips needed to tarp my entire roof. Everything else falls into my preps for all other events. A direct hit and I'm looking around for the Red Cross and my church family.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

woodchipper518 said:


> Tornado. The one thing I have for tornado is a couple of massive tarps and wood strips needed to tarp my entire roof. Everything else falls into my preps for all other events. A direct hit and I'm looking around for the Red Cross and my church family.


same here - but plenty of rope for tying it down / ground stakes / pre-assembled tensioning including springs .... doesn't hurt to have a good lot of 2X4s if not larger for a temp re-build of the roof structure ....

could be looking at several months before any permanent repairs could begin - important to put up decent replacements immediately to mitigate any further damage ....

another prep that possibly comes in handy for SHTFs like this are already part of my evac supplies - just call them grab & go bags - good quantity of military canvas duffle bags and added a few decades ago are the heavy double wall paper lawn bags - super cheap this time of year for 20-30 cents each ....


----------



## themerge2020 (Aug 21, 2018)

That is the real question, isn't it. What are you prepared for? Logic dictates you first prepare for your environment. Should you live in a desert then water is your biggest concern, if water is a major issue then the amount of water freeze dried foods consume should be accounted for. Personally I live in the mountains of Arizona, so we get moderate rainfall and moderate snow. I suppose our biggest concerns are forest fires, but I live on the edge of the forest, so I am in the high desert in 5 minutes. However we all know that Murphy always has something to say when it comes to our plans. That being said it is always best to plan for your environment and have plenty of food and water on hand. I would love to build a wood gas generator, so when the lights go out ofr an extended period of time I can run generators. I wish I had the money and land to build one of those Earthship homes, those things are amazing and could keep me off grid permanently.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

themerge2020 said:


> That is the real question, isn't it. What are you prepared for? Logic dictates you first prepare for your environment. Should you live in a desert then water is your biggest concern, if water is a major issue then the amount of water freeze dried foods consume should be accounted for. Personally I live in the mountains of Arizona, so we get moderate rainfall and moderate snow. I suppose our biggest concerns are forest fires, but I live on the edge of the forest, so I am in the high desert in 5 minutes. However we all know that Murphy always has something to say when it comes to our plans. That being said it is always best to plan for your environment and have plenty of food and water on hand. I would love to build a wood gas generator, so when the lights go out ofr an extended period of time I can run generators. I wish I had the money and land to build one of those Earthship homes, those things are amazing and could keep me off grid permanently.


Welcome @themerge2020 !

Earthship homes sound interesting... You should start a thread about them. But first, go to "new member introductions" and tell us a little about yourself... hopefully the link works

New Member Introductions
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=11&share_type=sf


----------



## themerge2020 (Aug 21, 2018)

I posted thanks for being my navigator.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Earthquakes and volcanos are probably the ones we are prepared for when it comes to natural.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Water in my home


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

As I live in south america, no vulcanoes ( at least none in my country), no hurricanes, no earthquakes... Mostly we have some floodings and heavy rain, or years of severe draught. I live in a place that it is not prone to flooding, but heavy rains could cause damage to the house, so I fixing what I can. As for severe draught, my region is not usually affected, but storing water is always a good prep 😊


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

High water:vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

Steve40th said:


> Hurricanes. I have everything from duct tape to MRE's. I do need a generator though.. Keep blowing it off.
> One thing I did see allot of people use was a chain saw. Lots of trees, maybe need one of those too.


We do not have hurricanes nor tornadoes here, but when it rains sometimes trees fall and block driveways, streets, and so on... A chainsaw can be quite handy, get one if you can.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Probably the one that won't happen.


----------



## Flabbergasted (Mar 21, 2017)

Natural disaster? Seems like that pretty much determines itself based on location.

Here in MD, hurricanes are about the only thing that can hit us with any real force. It's only a matter of time before one waltzes right up the Chesapeake, and they aren't exactly getting weaker.
A bad snowstorm would cause problems, but all I had to do was add a way to keep warm to my stuff (and as a backpacker, that wasn't hard).


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Oh, it's terrible here! We have flocks of liberals that tie up the entire isthmus! We had at first thought it was from last months flooding, but it was merely the tears of those who do not qualify for "white privilege."

In my area (just east of Madison) we have problems with straight line wind. This condition can get so severe that telling this from a tornado is quite impossible unless you see doppler radar. Yes, we have a fully enclosed cement room in our lower level.

Edit: Oh, I forgot, I wanted to post this for Yavanna. Our local Department of Natural Resources did classify my area a "Situation Number 4" several years ago for a candiru infestation. For you Americans, this means that candiru have been sighted but pose no serious long term risk.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

The Tourist said:


> Oh, it's terrible here! We have flocks of liberals that tie up the entire isthmus! We had at first thought it was from last months flooding, but it was merely the tears of those who do not qualify for "white privilege."
> 
> In my area (just east of Madison) we have problems with straight line wind. This condition can get so severe that telling this from a tornado is quite impossible unless you see doppler radar. Yes, we have a fully enclosed cement room in our lower level.
> 
> Edit: Oh, I forgot, I wanted to post this for Yavanna. Our local Department of Natural Resources did classify my area a "Situation Number 4" several years ago for a candiru infestation. For you Americans, this means that candiru have been sighted but pose no serious long term risk.


I live very far away from any place where such fish can be found. If they infest your area, do not poop nor pee on the water and you should be fine &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Yavanna said:


> I live very far away from any place where such fish can be found. If they infest your area, do not poop nor pee on the water and you should be fine ����


Oh, yes, Commander Antonio "Enis" Souza gave me a very stern warning about peeing within his jurisdiction. BTW, he is very skilled at his job. His staff says that he has a 60% "recovery rate" from rescuing tourists who have been "attacked."

(You know, no one in this forum knows what we're talking about, don't you? It's _*fun*_!)

Edit: BTW, you'll be happy to know that the ESEE Knife Company makes a knife called "The Candiru."

read:https://www.theknifeconnection.net/...heath-clip-plate-and-mini-survival-kit-black/


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

The Candiru fish only exist in some areas and the attacks are very rare ( yet can be lethal, and the fish has to be removed with surgery in most cases). Most of the time it is not dangerous for people.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Flash flooding can be bad in this area due to ground composition. We've had several this year. Other than that, it just gets hot hot hot.


----------

